# ISO: LGD Great Pyrenees or cross



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

My Sammy girl is getting old 9,she is Great Pyrenees. I need to get another one. Or a cross of.I do not need a registered dog. Just a good one. Prefer female as they are alpha and she will be spayed. I would like to find one before fall. In in Wisconsin. Between black river falls and Tomah. Must be a livestock guard dog and not a pet. I use my farm vet for shots and such if that is a problem. Well um sorry. My vet is great! 
My Sammy was a rescue and has had 8 amazing years with us. We love her to pieces and can't imagine life without another Great Pyrenees. I may get a male if a female can not be found. Any help to fine me a new girl or boy would be great Thanks guys.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't know if you do Facebook or not, but if you do....check out this group https://www.facebook.com/groups/livestockguarddogproject/ he posts links to available LGDs all over the country. maybe you can locate one there. Good luck!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I do not do facebook.


----------

